# What kind of plant is this??



## SPW1986 (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought this plant before really knowing anything about live plants, and can't figure out what it is. Help please and thank you


----------



## SPW1986 (Feb 12, 2010)

O and if it helps...it recently sprouted what looks to be like a runner growing at a 45 degree angle from the base. At the end of the runner, it almost appears as though a flower is trying to bloom


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

That looks to me like something from the _Echinodorus grisebachii_ group. E.g. _Echinodorus parviflorus_ or juvenile _E. bleherae_. What looks like a runner is indeed an inflorescence where young plantlets will develop. The flower buds will probably not open under water.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Echinodorus amazonicus: Amazon sword or a variety of


----------



## SPW1986 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

